
Remember the Million Dollar Homepage? Now there's a new version in 3D - jumprite
https://milliondollarmetropolis.com
======
simplecto
I like the retro-future look. It needs a retro-future-80s soundtrack.

In fact, it is like this game, pin-out:
[https://youtu.be/yPUjpP4PT_U?t=51](https://youtu.be/yPUjpP4PT_U?t=51)

